# birdwatching [Latin word]



## MouNTaiNMisT

Hi there I am MouNTaiNMisT* of Norway*

I´m looking for a latin word for birdwatching, and have for a while, I encountered it on the web but lost the tread and now I can not find the correct wording I am looking for. It came up in a philosophical context, and seemed to be a word one would use today as well. 


Thank you ü


----------



## Quiviscumque

Perhaps you are looking for "auspicium", "auspex", "auspicor".


----------



## Cagey

Quiviscumque's suggestions are the only ones I could think of too.

They refer to the practices of interpreting the flights of birds as omens:_auspicium_: divination by means of birds
_auspex_: one who practices divination by birds, watches birds for purposes of divination.
_auspicor_, _auspicari_: to divine using birds.​


----------



## MouNTaiNMisT

Hi Quiviscumque and Cagey ü



Thank you ever so much, auspicium was the word I was searching for.



All the Best
/MM


----------



## djmc

Auspicium is a type of divination by looking at the actions of birds. I don't think that most birdwatchers would think they can predict the future by spotting a marsh warbler. Perhaps *avium studium* or *historia avium*,  the study of birds would be more appropriate.


----------



## MouNTaiNMisT

Hi djmc

You are so nice, here ü thank you for further clarification of the terms. 


Auspicium; I´m venturing in on -someone who believe they predict the future is a birdwatcher-trail 


/MM


----------

